# Whats happened to RIBBLE ?



## Landsurfer (14 Jul 2021)

I’m due to collect my new bike from Ribble tomorrow, all attempts at confirming this are failing as any contact with their ‘"Customer Service “ number puts you in touch with a script reader that says the computers are up dating and I would receive an email early next week.
Exactly the same answer as when i called them early last week ....
Starting to get worried they’ve gone belly up !

Anybody else having problems ?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Jul 2021)

If they have they forgot to take the advert off ITV4


----------



## DCLane (14 Jul 2021)

I'd suggest a contact via Twitter - https://twitter.com/RibbleCycles - or Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/RibbleCycles/ using their messaging system.

They _do_ seem to be using an automated posting system on both but it's a contact start point.


----------



## Specialeyes (14 Jul 2021)

They're very much still alive.If you have Facebook seek out Emma Ribble Pulsford and message her or post on the Ribble Owners Group - she's very helpful.


----------



## mustang1 (14 Jul 2021)

From Boxford English dictionary:

Automation: when everything works fine but could still do with improvements, or nothing works fine and you just have to wait until someone hits reset in a data centre.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2021)

Specialeyes said:


> They're very much still alive.


Apparently, not quite as alive as they used to be... I tried to see their stock of chainrings last night and this was the result:







I know that there is a global shortage of parts, but - _none at all_!!!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (14 Jul 2021)

Last year Ribble something like 3,000 bike orders that they couldn't send out because they had no inner tubes!!!

Ribble have been sold and are in the process of moving from Walton Summit to a posh new emporium in Clitheroe.


----------



## gavroche (14 Jul 2021)

Don't they have an old fashion telephone with someone on the end of the line?


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2021)

Wow. Just had a look at their website and virtually no stock of any components! Does seem strange even in the current climate.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jul 2021)

Isn’t their new name Rubble?


----------



## DCLane (14 Jul 2021)

Their stock of components appears to be _really_ low - I'm wondering if they've suffered from forward planning in purchasing?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (14 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> Don't they have an old fashion telephone with someone on the end of the line?


No business has those these days. They have to pay someone to talk to customers, and customers always have problems. Send in an elctronic enquiry and it can be answered or not as the company chooses.


----------



## vickster (14 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Apparently, not quite as alive as they used to be... I tried to see their stock of chainrings last night and this was the result:
> 
> View attachment 599065
> 
> ...


Just get them from Spa?


----------



## Venod (14 Jul 2021)

Not Ribble,
I was in Spa Cycles Harrogate on Saturday the guy serving (who was new to me) told me they ordered 60 pair of Shimano Brifters and got only six, plus disc brakes in short supply, he put in an order for a cassette for a time trialist, and they gave him a delivery date of March 2022? 
I said you won't be selling many bikes then, he said they were selling loads as people were not prepared to wait and were compromising on parts.


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 Jul 2021)

I suspect a load of stuff for the cycling industry was in the massive container ship destined for the UK which has only just been released from the Suez canal.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> Just get them from Spa?


I had a look at Spa and they do have what I want but I have to penny-pinch for another few months until I get my state pension, so I was looking for even lower prices. It will be SO nice in the New Year not having to spend hours trying to save a few quid every time I order something.

I bought a camera a couple of years ago and did more than 20 hours of searching to save... just over £20. I was effectively valuing my time at around £1/hour!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2021)

Venod said:


> Not Ribble,
> I was in Spa Cycles Harrogate on Saturday the guy serving (who was new to me) told me they ordered 60 pair of Shimano Brifters and got only six, plus disc brakes in short supply, he put in an order for a cassette for a time trialist, and they gave him a delivery date of March 2022?
> I said you won't be selling many bikes then, he said they were selling loads as people were not prepared to wait and were compromising on parts.


I went into a bike shop in Todmorden a few weeks ago. Normally they would have about 50 bikes in there. I could only see 2 or 3!


----------



## Landsurfer (14 Jul 2021)

I tried to get a Trek 520 from the Trek Dealers in Sheffield ... April 22 they cheerfully told me .... bye bye said I ... maybe i should have taken up their offer ..


----------



## vickster (14 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I had a look at Spa and they do have what I want but I have to penny-pinch for another few months until I get my state pension, so I was looking for even lower prices. It will be SO nice in the New Year not having to spend hours trying to save a few quid every time I order something.
> 
> I bought a camera a couple of years ago and did more than 20 hours of searching to save... just over £20. I was effectively valuing my time at around £1/hour!


Well if no one cheaper has what you need…


----------



## postman (14 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> Don't they have an old fashion telephone with someone on the end of the line?


No because that is sensible,that's what phones are for.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> Well if no one cheaper has what you need…


I can make do with the ring that I pilfered from my turbo trainer bike until that is needed again, which hopefully won't be until December. I'll see what turns up.


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Jul 2021)

Ribble stoped selling the majority of parts and components over a year ago. About the same time as they transitioned from a proper bike shop to a seller of premium lifestyles. That should not stop them from answering the phone for questions about bikes though.


----------



## cougie uk (14 Jul 2021)

Covid innit. 

https://road.cc/content/news/more-supply-chain-issues-loom-shimano-factory-shut-down-284091

I doubt there's many places with lots of stock now.


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Jul 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Last year Ribble something like 3,000 bike orders that they couldn't send out because they had no inner tubes!!!
> 
> Ribble have been sold and are in the process of moving from Walton Summit to a posh new emporium in Clitheroe.


when were they sold?
The "clitheroe" site has been open a bit, complete with signature smell or whatever.
It's not actually in clitheroe - it's on a retail/light industrial park in/outside barrow - near macdonalds etc and screwfix.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I had a look at Spa and they do have what I want but I have to penny-pinch for another few months until I get my state pension, so I was looking for even lower prices. It will be SO nice in the New Year not having to spend hours trying to save a few quid every time I order something.
> 
> I bought a camera a couple of years ago and did more than 20 hours of searching to save... just over £20. I was effectively valuing my time at around £1/hour!


I have some part used but fine plain stronglight ones in a drawer in the bike palace I think. - what size are you after?


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2021)

You can't have my Ribble, nah na na nah na !


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I have some part used but fine plain stronglight ones in a drawer in the bike palace I think. - what size are you after?


It's nice of you to offer, but I actually already have a spare 130 BCD Stronglight ring. The problem is I need a 135 BCD (Campagnolo style) one. (I'm assuming that yours are 130s?)

Actually, I probably _don't_ need a replacement ring at all (yet)... I have just been out on my singlespeed bike and after only 5 km of riding with the swapped ring, the troublesome noise returned so it looks like the worn original ring was not to blame after all!

I can't figure out how swapping the ring could stop the noise, but it then returns after a couple of short rides to the shops and back...


----------



## 13 rider (14 Jul 2021)

Not just Ribble with parts shortage I am waiting for a warrentry replacement Ultegra chainset delivery Mar 22


----------



## TissoT (14 Jul 2021)

I used to ride out to Ribble shop on a Saturday morning on Preston docklands in the 80s when it was a proper bike shop
before they went digital they had some good gear nothing around could match there range Castelli/high end campag stuff etc

They do some good looking frames.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (15 Jul 2021)

TissoT said:


> I used to ride out to Ribble shop on a Saturday morning on Preston docklands in the 80s when it was a proper bike shop


Careful!!! @Blue Hills will be along shortly to tell you the shop wasn't in Docklands but was actually on Marsh Lane. But we all know where you mean. 
When Terry Dove owned it the shop was a good place to go. Lots of decent stuff at reasonable prices, and if you went out of primetime you could talk to the guys and get advice. 
Rising staff costs and overheads killed all that - and not just for bike shops.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Jul 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Careful!!! @Blue Hills will be along shortly to tell you the shop wasn't in Docklands but was actually on Marsh Lane. But we all know where you mean.
> When Terry Dove owned it the shop was a good place to go. Lots of decent stuff at reasonable prices, and if you went out of primetime you could talk to the guys and get advice.
> Rising staff costs and overheads killed all that - and not just for bike shops.


When was it sold?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> You can't have my Ribble, nah na na nah na !


I have 3, my main day-to-day/commuter being a (series 1) CGR
It replaced a (blue 7005), the 'winter/audax' as they call it.................. which are surprisingly good frames for the price, & handle very well
The other is a Gran Fondo, that my dear wife bought as a 50th birthday present for me (it was cheaper than a Gretsch, or a TVR Griffith 500)

'Blue' & the 'GF' barely move nowadays 

I considered selling 'blue', but ended up using it, after a 'mechanical' with my CGR

I still may sell it though 
(or the Ridley, whose furthest move in 6 years is from a spare bedroom, to the attic)


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It's nice of you to offer, but I actually already have a spare 130 BCD Stronglight ring. The problem is I need a 135 BCD (Campagnolo style) one. (I'm assuming that yours are 130s?)
> 
> Actually, I probably _don't_ need a replacement ring at all (yet)... I have just been out on my singlespeed bike and after only 5 km of riding with the swapped ring, the troublesome noise returned so it looks like the worn original ring was not to blame after all!
> 
> I can't figure out how swapping the ring could stop the noise, but it then returns after a couple of short rides to the shops and back...



Are you getting 'grumbling' from the drive chain. If running 'evens' on sprockets or chain rings on single speed, the chain wears to the link, and if you move the chain on one tooth, it grumbles like a miserable old man. My fixie was 'evens' so I had to remember to move the chain on one tooth every so often so it didn't happen.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I have 3



Show off !


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2021)

TissoT said:


> I used to ride out to Ribble shop on a Saturday morning on Preston docklands in the 80s



It was a bit awkward to find for a non-local. I bought my Dura Ace groupset from them in about 1990 - traveled up in my little old Escort !


----------



## T4tomo (15 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It's nice of you to offer, but I actually already have a spare 130 BCD Stronglight ring. The problem is I need a 135 BCD (Campagnolo style) one. (I'm assuming that yours are 130s?)
> 
> Actually, I probably _don't_ need a replacement ring at all (yet)... I have just been out on my singlespeed bike and after only 5 km of riding with the swapped ring, the troublesome noise returned so it looks like the worn original ring was not to blame after all!
> 
> I can't figure out how swapping the ring could stop the noise, but it then returns after a couple of short rides to the shops and back...


Yes 130 or 110 BCD, but defo not 135 campag

Odd noises are weird! chain ring bolt - was tight and worked loose again on short rides?

I have a clicking pedal that only clicks under pressure - one double click per pedal crank revolution, I got myself convinced it was the toe strap buckle last night, but it clicked with that removed. I may commit a heinous sin and put some some spare keo pedals on a vintage bike and ride it in posh shoes with pink laces, rather than period appropriate ones...


----------



## Kestevan (15 Jul 2021)

Rubbles customer service, or more to the point, complete lack of said service was the reason I vowed never to deal with them again several years ago.

Looks like nowts changed


----------



## T4tomo (15 Jul 2021)

has @Landsurfer got his new bike yet or have ribble left the building.....


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> Are you getting 'grumbling' from the drive chain. If running 'evens' on sprockets or chain rings on single speed, the chain wears to the link, and if you move the chain on one tooth, it grumbles like a miserable old man. My fixie was 'evens' so I had to remember to move the chain on one tooth every so often so it didn't happen.


I suppose wide/narrow rings put paid to that problem? The bike I bought for my Devon holidays is the first one that I have owned with a w/n ring and it caught me out for a few seconds when trying to put the chain on.


----------



## TissoT (15 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> It was a bit awkward to find for a non-local. I bought my Dura Ace groupset from them in about 1990 - traveled up in my little old Escort !


A Dura Ace group set in the 90s... You must of been living the dream .


----------



## Landsurfer (15 Jul 2021)

T4tomo said:


> has @Landsurfer got his new bike yet or have ribble left the building.....


No bike ! ... constant waffle and and excuses from live chat, customer service ( an oxymoron if ever there was one ) and i’ve just called the Clitheroe shop and the staff member would not confirm they were still trading ...
Any of you out there got facebook ? Try making a few enquiries please ? ... the ads on ITV4 where paid for months ago and do not reflect whats actually happening ... they had potentially £1700 of my hard earned cash and i’m not a happy bunny.


----------



## Kbrook (15 Jul 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> No bike ! ... constant waffle and and excuses from live chat, customer service ( an oxymoron if ever there was one ) and i’ve just called the Clitheroe shop and the staff member would not confirm they were still trading ...
> Any of you out there got facebook ? Try making a few enquiries please ? ... the ads on ITV4 where paid for months ago and do not reflect whats actually happening ... they had £1700 of my hard earned cash and i’m not a happy bunny.


Why don’t you ask for a refund, do you really want to do business with them?
My other half lives in Clitheroe I’ve been in the new shop twice, not very helpful staff at all.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (15 Jul 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> the staff member would not confirm they were still trading ...


Now that is a big worry.


----------



## Landsurfer (15 Jul 2021)

Kbrook said:


> Why don’t you ask for a refund, do you really want to do business with them?
> My other half lives in Clitheroe I’ve been in the new shop twice, not very helpful staff at all.



It’s a CycleScheme purchase ... they have i suggested just what you said ... cancel it and go else where ... I wish SPA would do cyclescheme ...
Thorn ... ??


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (15 Jul 2021)

TissoT said:


> A Dura Ace group set in the 90s... You must of been living the dream .


I bought a C Record gruppo from them. OEM and I bought it in November - last year's stock!!!
Very nice at the time. Cost me something like £300. Thought I'd spent a small fortune.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (15 Jul 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> the ads on ITV4 where paid for months ago and do not reflect whats actually happening ..


The ads themselves must have cost a small fortune, never mind the screening costs. Worrying times.


----------



## Landsurfer (15 Jul 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> The ads themselves must have cost a small fortune, never mind the screening costs. Worrying times.


From a different view ... I don't want anyone else handing funds over to them and getting nothing in return.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (15 Jul 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> From a different view ... I don't want anyone else handing funds over to them and getting nothing in return.


Totally agree. Everything in this thread gives cause for concern. 
To the uneducated it looks like a classic case of a business going tits up.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Jul 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Totally agree. Everything in this thread gives cause for concern.
> To the uneducated it looks like a classic case of a business going tits up.


Or a classic case of asset strippers moving in and ruining a decent business then disappearing with the cash they can bleed out of it.


----------



## DRM (15 Jul 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Now that is a big worry.


Got to agree that doesn’t sound good at all, trouble is companies will keep taking money with no intention of providing the goods ordered until the plug gets pulled, leaving customers out of pocket, if all is well the staff would be reassuring you and checking the progress of the build.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (15 Jul 2021)

@Landsurfer 
What happened with the planned bike collection today?
Did you go?


----------



## Big John (15 Jul 2021)

If anyone wants to view Ribbles latest set of accounts, along with the directors report, they can be obtained in pdf format for free on Companies House Beta. The accounts for 2020 haven't been filed yet but are due by the end of this month. However, even looking at the accounts for 2019 they were making substantial losses. The directors report says they made a strategic commercial decision to concentrate on complete bike sales and withdraw from parts and clothing. They did some 'rationalisation' which usually means job losses. The accounts were not only poor in 2019 but in the previous year also. Ribble have assets but these are currently being used as collateral for either a bank loan or overdraft. From being 'cash rich' in 2018 their liquidity plummeted in 2019. What will be interesting to look at are the accounts for 2020 which should be in the public domain shortly.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2021)

Big John said:


> If anyone wants to view Ribbles latest set of accounts, along with the directors report, they can be obtained in pdf format for free on Companies House Beta. The accounts for 2020 haven't been filed yet but are due by the end of this month. However, even looking at the accounts for 2019 they were making substantial losses. The directors report says they made a strategic commercial decision to concentrate on complete bike sales and withdraw from parts and clothing. They did some 'rationalisation' which usually means job losses. The accounts were not only poor in 2019 but in the previous year also. Ribble have assets but these are currently being used as collateral for either a bank loan or overdraft. From being 'cash rich' in 2018 their liquidity plummeted in 2019. What will be interesting to look at are the accounts for 2020 which should be in the public domain shortly.


Cyclesport North Limited are trading as Ribble Cycles, with a new store in the offing.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (15 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Cyclesport North Limited are trading as Ribble Cycles, with a new store in the offing.


Ribble have only just moved into a new store as mentioned earlier.


----------



## craigwend (15 Jul 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> @Landsurfer
> What happened with the planned bike collection today?
> Did you go?


see post #41


----------



## Lee_M (15 Jul 2021)

Hacienda71 said:


> I suspect a load of stuff for the cycling industry was in the massive container ship destined for the UK which has only just been released from the Suez canal.



I know a guy that works for planetX and certainly they had several containers full of bikes and parts stuck


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (15 Jul 2021)

Sorry. Missed that bit in all the other stuff. I'm really sorry for you.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (15 Jul 2021)

Lee_M said:


> I know a guy that works for planetX and certainly they had several containers full of bikes and parts stuck


It seems like every business in every country has several containers on this one ship. The canal has been cleared for weeks now and lots of other big ships have got through and unloaded. The ship excuse is wearing a bit thin.


----------



## Sterlo (15 Jul 2021)

Seems like they're concentrating on bike building now, have had some good offers from them on clothing and parts in the past, but virtually nothing else but full bikes nowadays, that's if you can get the bikes that is. Hope it goes okay for you on the collection.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Ribble have only just moved into a new store as mentioned earlier.


Victoria Centre Nottingham?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (15 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Victoria Centre Nottingham?


Really?


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Really?


Mortgage taken out on the 2nd June.
https://westbridgfordwire.com/new-health-and-beauty-trio-coming-to-victoria-centre/


----------



## Sterlo (15 Jul 2021)

Doesn't mention Nottingham on their site. Is it a pop up shop, they seem to like them, they opened one in Leeds before Covid started.


----------



## vickster (15 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Victoria Centre Nottingham?


Clitheroe apparently


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Jul 2021)

Big John said:


> If anyone wants to view Ribbles latest set of accounts, along with the directors report, they can be obtained in pdf format for free on Companies House Beta. The accounts for 2020 haven't been filed yet but are due by the end of this month. However, even looking at the accounts for 2019 they were making substantial losses. The directors report says they made a strategic commercial decision to concentrate on complete bike sales and withdraw from parts and clothing. They did some 'rationalisation' which usually means job losses. The accounts were not only poor in 2019 but in the previous year also. Ribble have assets but these are currently being used as collateral for either a bank loan or overdraft. From being 'cash rich' in 2018 their liquidity plummeted in 2019. What will be interesting to look at are the accounts for 2020 which should be in the public domain shortly.


Good advice. Remember Mekk? Its a bloody sad state of affairs when british manufacturers can't get a foot in. The USA protected itself from this way back, Trek, Cannondale, Scott, Specialized, shipped it all out to the Far East under strict parent company contracts. This ain't a rant against the way the market is as long term French and Italian brands are in the same boat. It's our choice at the end of the day, but can commited cyclists make much of a difference?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> It seems like every business in every country has several containers on this one ship. *The canal has been cleared for weeks now and lots of other big ships have got through and unloaded. The ship excuse is wearing a bit thin.*


The Egyptian authorities impounded the ship until a legal settlement for damages was reached. It was not released until 7th July, and had to be checked, so it was 12th July before it actually sailed again! *Wikipedia article*.


----------



## DCLane (15 Jul 2021)

It's not just Ribble. Son no. 2's Ridley Noah Fast was due early March. In February they told us it'd be 30th June. Today apparently it'll be sent 17th August, so probably mid-September by the earliest. Basically, as a sponsored rider, he won't be racing on a Ridley bike for the entire 2021 season he's being sponsored for. 
Ridley just don't have the parts available. So it's not just Ribble


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (16 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The Egyptian authorities impounded the ship until a legal settlement for damages was reached. It was not released until 7th July, and had to be checked, so it was 12th July before it actually sailed again! *Wikipedia article*.


But it is only one ship. All the others have been trading as normal. The canal has been open for weeks. This one ship isn't carrying the total European supplies of every commodity known to man.


----------



## DCBassman (16 Jul 2021)

Has over 20,000 containers on board, so a fair whack.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (16 Jul 2021)

But only a very small % of the total containers that move through the canal.


----------



## Lee_M (17 Jul 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> It seems like every business in every country has several containers on this one ship. The canal has been cleared for weeks now and lots of other big ships have got through and unloaded. The ship excuse is wearing a bit thin.




You realise even though it was freed it still hasn't docked?


----------



## Lee_M (17 Jul 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> But it is only one ship. All the others have been trading as normal. The canal has been open for weeks. This one ship isn't carrying the total European supplies of every commodity known to man.



No agreed, but if their bikes were on the ship (and my friend told me about it weeks ago, not as a recent excuse) the fact that other ships are getting through doesn't change anything does it? They can't magically move them.

Of course as a logistics expert I'm sure you have a solution, so it's surprising you haven't been paid thousands per day to fix it, why is that?


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Jul 2021)

Pearson certainly had bikes on that exact ship, if Ribble source from the same manufacturer then it is plausible that they were also affected. However, it could just be the COVID effect considering that very few bikes are in stick anywhere.


----------



## Landsurfer (18 Jul 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> Pearson certainly had bikes on that exact ship, if Ribble source from the same manufacturer then it is plausible that they were also affected. However, it could just be the COVID effect considering that very few bikes are in stick anywhere.


Maybe they should stop giving people dates to expect delivery...


----------



## DRM (18 Jul 2021)

View: https://youtu.be/mDzBfdYV9jE


Well it looks like GCN have had a new Ribble delivered !


----------



## taximan (19 Jul 2021)

Lee_M said:


> You realise even though it was freed it still hasn't docked?


The ship seems to be still having problems, she sailed from her anchorage off Port Said on Wednesday last (where she was inspected by divers), and then she spent two or three day some distance West of Sicily seemingly just drifting. She got under way again a few hours ago and is at the moment passing between Sicily and Malta.


----------



## fair weather cyclist (19 Jul 2021)

In the meantime, I've noticed a few comments and complaints on the ribble instagram page.

People asking them if they're still in business, complaining that they've been waiting for months for their bikes with no updates from ribble,...

The customer service team must be under so much pressure. Wouldn't wanna be them


----------



## Colin Grigson (19 Jul 2021)

fair weather cyclist said:


> In the meantime, I've noticed a few comments and complaints on the ribble instagram page.
> 
> People asking them if they're still in business, complaining that they've been waiting for months for their bikes with no updates from ribble,...
> 
> The customer service team must be under so much pressure. Wouldn't wanna be them


It’s the same at Pinarello if it’s any consolation


----------



## TwoStews (20 Jul 2021)

I work in the sporting goods sector. Global shipping is in absolute disarray and has been long before the Suez debacle. The pandemic disrupted the finely balanced network of containers and vessels and now the whole thing is massively out of whack. 

Space on vessels is hard to find, fees are rocketing and ports all over the world are congested (sometimes closed completely) which adds significant delay and costs to moving things around the world, most notably from China where most bicycle components are manufactured.

The fact that many factories in China are suffering from serious labour shortages and other disruption caused by the ripple effects from covid, just adds further to the problem. 

Theses are difficult times for global supply chains and if I'm honest, I don't think we'll see any improvement until the first few months of next year at the earliest


----------



## fair weather cyclist (20 Jul 2021)

So I guess it's a good thing that Bianchi is investing a fair chunk of money to bring the manufacturing process back to Italy. I wonder how many will follow their example.


----------



## Arrowfoot (20 Jul 2021)

fair weather cyclist said:


> So I guess it's a good thing that Bianchi is investing a fair chunk of money to bring the manufacturing process back to Italy. I wonder how many will follow their example.


I am watching this with interest since it was announced. Only Time had a full carbon production in a European country, France and they are closing down due to cost. Next closest is Look who have a plant in Tunisia. I wonder if Bianchi is going to use a new labour saving technology. Italian Labour laws are close to Spanish Labour laws are two of the toughest in Europe.


----------



## fair weather cyclist (20 Jul 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> I am watching this with interest since it was announced. Only Time had a full carbon production in a European country, France and they are closing down due to cost. Next closest is Look who have a plant in Tunisia. I wonder if Bianchi is going to use a new labour saving technology. Italian Labour laws are close to Spanish Labour laws are two of the toughest in Europe.



What I think is going to happen is Bianchi focusing on the very high-end and high-markup market. They may have understood that they can't compete with the likes of Giant/Trek/Specialized in the entry to mid level bikes, but also they have understood how valuable their brand still is.

So, they're going to drop all those overpriced but cheap quality bikes they were making (the via nirone 7 for example) and will just do 6-7k or more bikes. Smaller volumes, but drastically increased quality.


----------



## matticus (20 Jul 2021)

I wonder how much the cost of a $6K bike is affected by the cost of labour?


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Jul 2021)

We are experiencing the downside of globalisation. It needs a whole host of things to work together like clockwork in order to work at all, pull the rug from under one bit and the lot collapses.


----------



## T4tomo (20 Jul 2021)

fair weather cyclist said:


> What I think is going to happen is Bianchi focusing on the very high-end and high-markup market. They may have understood that they can't compete with the likes of Giant/Trek/Specialized in the entry to mid level bikes, but also they have understood how valuable their brand still is.
> 
> So, they're going to drop all those overpriced but cheap quality bikes they were making (the via nirone 7 for example) and will just do 6-7k or more bikes. Smaller volumes, but drastically increased quality.


Bianchi have always been reassuringly expensive, compared to the bland output of Trek Spec Giant etc anyway. I believe (someone may correct me) they always assembled the bikes in Italy anyway, so its just the frame production that is coming from Asia back to Europe anyway. I'm not sure what the material vs labour vs tooling and machinery cost of a CF frame is, but can't imagine the labour is a huge element.


----------



## fair weather cyclist (20 Jul 2021)

Defo Bianchi are going to hike the price up for uk cyclists because of brexit so here's another element that will make their bikes even less affordable here


----------



## rogerzilla (20 Jul 2021)

Actually, making more of it in the EU may allow them to avoid tariffs. The bar for EU-made content is quite high though.


----------



## fair weather cyclist (20 Jul 2021)

One way to cut costs a little may be to adopt the canyon approach and sell directly to customers, cutting out the middle man. Although not sure about the impact of this on cost


----------



## vickster (20 Jul 2021)

fair weather cyclist said:


> One way to cut costs a little may be to adopt the canyon approach and sell directly to customers, cutting out the middle man. Although not sure about the impact of this on cost


Worse now in UK...


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Jul 2021)

Just this morning had another mail from Ribble trying to encourage me to upgrade my wheels/buy a new bike.


----------



## fair weather cyclist (21 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> Worse now in UK...



Yes, worse for UK customers, although I doubt Bianchi's world revolves around the UK market. If by selling directly to customers Bianchi manage to cut costs a bit and keep a price fairly competitive for the other EU countries, that's a win for them. Assuming they even care about keeping the price competitive, giving the power of their brand.


----------



## vickster (21 Jul 2021)

fair weather cyclist said:


> Yes, worse for UK customers, although I doubt Bianchi's world revolves around the UK market. If by selling directly to customers Bianchi manage to cut costs a bit and keep a price fairly competitive for the other EU countries, that's a win for them. Assuming they even care about keeping the price competitive, giving the power of their brand.


I was responding to your mention of Canyon


----------



## craigwend (10 Sep 2021)

@Landsurfer did you ever get the bike?


----------



## Landsurfer (10 Sep 2021)

craigwend said:


> @Landsurfer did you ever get the bike?


got it last week ... 3 months late .... lovely bike... stunning


----------



## craigwend (10 Sep 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> got it last week ... 3 months late .... lovely bike... stunning


Friend is looking at a Ribble, what was their excuse / apology for the delay?

& Glad its lovely


----------



## Landsurfer (10 Sep 2021)

craigwend said:


> Friend is looking at a Ribble, what was their excuse / apology for the delay?
> 
> & Glad its lovely


Just shear traffic ....


----------



## PaulSB (13 Sep 2021)

Looks as though Ribble is up for sale

Ribble up for Auction?


----------



## fair weather cyclist (13 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Looks as though Ribble is up for sale
> 
> Ribble up for Auction?



Mike Ashley to the rescue


----------



## Ian H (13 Sep 2021)

I prefer to deal with people who are focused on making a good product rather than those focused on just making money.


----------



## freiston (13 Sep 2021)

I checked my email archive and the last time I bought anything from Ribble was 2014 - a lamp bracket and a helmet mirror - neither of which are still in use. I'm still on their emailing list and I've just taken a look at their website and I have to say I find them very "uninspiring" (if that's the right word for it). I'm not in the market for a new bike, or much else for that matter but their wares don't do it for me, if that makes sense and I struggled to find anything "interesting" and there wasn't much there to search through. To put it into perspective, if I go "window-shopping" at Spa or SJS websites, I get carried away, pass a lot more than a few minutes and start wanting to buy stuff. I realise that I'm probably not the typical punter for Ribble but nonetheless . . .


----------



## fair weather cyclist (13 Sep 2021)

freiston said:


> ...Spa or SJS websites...



coincidentally 2 of the ugliest, oldest looking, least usable websites out there


----------



## All uphill (13 Sep 2021)

fair weather cyclist said:


> coincidentally 2 of the ugliest, oldest looking, least usable websites out there


Perhaps that's why I feel at home on their sites and frequently buy from both. Ugly, old, least usable - yes that's me!


----------



## freiston (13 Sep 2021)

fair weather cyclist said:


> coincidentally 2 of the ugliest, oldest looking, least usable websites out there


Not to me. I find them easy to use and navigate. The Ribble site has 10 items on the menu ribbon - six of them being categories of bike and one of them being just "bikes". Framesets and components are found under the "Accessories" item. The remaining two items are "My Ribble" and "Availability".


----------



## matticus (13 Sep 2021)

freiston said:


> To put it into perspective, if I go "window-shopping" at *Spa or SJS websites*, I get carried away, pass a lot more than a few minutes and start wanting to* buy stuff*.





fair weather cyclist said:


> coincidentally 2 of the ugliest, oldest looking, least usable websites out there


Interesting, isn't it??


----------



## slowmotion (13 Sep 2021)

I'm really fond of the Spa website. It shrieks "We're not Flash Harrys".


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Sep 2021)

fair weather cyclist said:


> coincidentally 2 of the ugliest, oldest looking, least usable websites out there


spa's web site is for sure old-fashioned looking but perfectly usable - and has stuff I need/want - Ribble did have (have bought from them) until they took their new direction a few years ago.
I'll still be buying stuff from Spa in years.
I'd venture to suggest that Spa have a far far higher proportion of returning customers than Ribble.
which is great news for any business.
and little need to advertise.


----------



## Johnno260 (14 Sep 2021)

I don't mind Spa's website it's functional and I can find what I'm looking for all their Ti prices are really good at the moment, I keep checking out Mondays Child prices! haha

Ribbles site is more modern for sure, it's also a little overwhelming, looking on their bike builder it gives you breakdown of what parts are on order and when they're expecting stock, it seems the issue in most builds are the Shimano levers, late April 2022 now.


----------

